# Looking for a female Gynaecologist



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

I live in Paphos and would oblivously prefer one within that area but I am also looking as far as Larnaca and Lemesos because it is a rather hard find. While there are plenty of male Gynaecologists around, I've always been more comfortable with female attendants.

If you know of any names/numbers/addresses I would be very happy if you left them in a reply.

Cheers!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Dr. Stella Spyrou is at the Blue Cross Medical Centre in Paphos. The number there is: 26221111

Here are some others in Limassol and one in Nicosia:

Dr Michelle Mooy MBChB, DFFP, MRCOG (UK): UK trained female obstetrician and gynaecologist. Clinic located at Dodekanisou 3, 3021, Limassol.
Tel: 25 740 355 Fax: 25 740 350

Dr Nina Pastidou & Dr Paul Pastides: Female doctor specialising as a Gynaecologist and Obstetrician, and her husband, a GP (general practitioner) with a surgery at 76 Vas Konstantinou, Limassol.
Tel: 25 731 213 

Dr Sophoulla Lerni: Doctors surgery specialising in gynaecology and maternity care. Situated at 36 Gladstonos, Nicosia.
Tel: 22 672 196


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Dr Nina Pastidou is the well-known one in Limassol.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

CanadianTraveler said:


> I live in Paphos and would oblivously prefer one within that area but I am also looking as far as Larnaca and Lemesos because it is a rather hard find. While there are plenty of male Gynaecologists around, I've always been more comfortable with female attendants.
> 
> If you know of any names/numbers/addresses I would be very happy if you left them in a reply.
> 
> Cheers!


Second the Blue Cross doctor she is good


----------

